# Back to Nature backgrounds



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Those look really cool, but I would just be concerned about the lost depth in the tank & the ability to upgrade the filters.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

they are neat but my brain starts to hurt when i think about how much they would cost.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

I like 'em


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

They are very costly and rather hard to maintain and somehow,your aquascape i believe will not have any room for changes cause like in the first pic,your flora has to planted in a way that it is centered around the shrubs that u would find at the foot of a tree.Like that,your creativity will be limited and you cannot play around with the design without compromising the effect which such backgrounds are meant to create.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I had back grounds on my tank but sticking them and all that was a pain. lol damn tap. 

Those are some nice backgrounds to. I have heard and seen grass back grounds now that would be cool.

What else would be cool is getting some sleight and some how put it together for the back of the tank and have grasses and things like that grow out of the cracks so it looks like a quary. But then again it be really heavy and yeah. 

So hope to hear from what backdrop you chose soon and some pics. good luck


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

These backgrounds were discussed a few years ago.

If I remember correctly, the Back to Nature backgrounds are very well made, high quality items. Getting them to adhere to the back of the aquarium was tricky, but achievable. Planting around them was no big deal, either.

The real problem, again if I remember correctly, was getting them _into_ the aquarium. They are big, one piece units and rather inflexible. Since they are big, the are used mainly in large aquariums....aquariums with center braces. getting the backgrounds in around the braces was the tricky thing. One alternative was to actually cut the background in half and them place it in the aquarium. That seemed to be a nightmare. It was too tough to line everything back up.

If you are really interested in a background like this, I believe Jay Luto did a pretty nice DIY on these.

Mike


----------



## Gordow (Jul 10, 2005)

I might have to see if I can find Jay Luto's article then. I was thinking to get the most out of a tank with one of these backgrounds, the tank would need to be at least 60cm deep.

Here are some other images I found with more plantings


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

LOve the first and 3rd pic in your second picture post. One thing i realised from the pictures is that it creates depth for the tank.


----------

